# Bench Press To The Neck



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Ive just discovered wide grip bench press to the neck on the smith. Its really doing my upper pecs a world of good, more than anything ive tried in the past.

Anyone else incorporate this into their routine and had good results?


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't use the smith machine


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sounds like a good way to hurt yourself


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> sounds like a good way to hurt yourself


How big man?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

andy said:


> How big man?


just doesnt sound a very comfartable way to put resistance on upper body

fair enough if it works for ya though buddy just saying


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Probably as good as the exercise I invented which left me needing an operation on my shoulder :lol:


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> just doesnt sound a very comfartable way to put resistance on upper body
> 
> fair enough if it works for ya though buddy just saying


honestly mate...ive tried a lot to develop "upper" chest, but this is the best.....no strain on shoulders, good burn on the chest.....bit tough on the wrists if im honest, but hey ho....just wanted to see if its worked for others, or if anyone has any other advice on how to target that spot.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Probably as good as the exercise I invited which left me needing an operation on my shoulder :lol:


lol.....what was this invented exercise?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

I forgot to add btw, that a personal trainer showed me this particular variation and he was pretty stacked in the chest area.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Yep I do it every now and again. It works well, my mate said something about it being similar to incline guillotine press if that's not what it's actually called.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Its called the Guillotine press. You dont need some heavy weights or else you will die if you cant lift it up. Stay safe and do an incline press.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Lockon said:


> Its called the Guillotine press. You dont need some heavy weights or else you will die if you cant lift it up. Stay safe and do an incline press.


 dont go too heavy mate...50k just now...and the smith stops it just short of my neck...it cant go any further...one of the main reasons of doing it on the smith


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Yep I do it every now and again. It works well, my mate said something about it being similar to incline guillotine press if that's not what it's actually called.


and how does it work for you mate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

That pesky upper chest when everything else grows around it!!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> That pesky upper chest when everything else grows around it!!


 it used to look like someone had stuck a pin in my chest and deflated it compared to the rest of my body mate....absolutely sh!t genetics


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

andy said:


> it used to look like someone had stuck a pin in my chest and deflated it compared to the rest of my body mate....absolutely sh!t genetics


sinfol :whistling:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

andy said:


> and how does it work for you mate?


I mainly do incline db press but when I do guillotine press I get doms for day, I used to do them all the time on previous routine and it helped my upper chest big time. Even if you do t do it all the time I'd still do it once in a while it's deffo worth it.

Just make sure you have a spotter or you're f*cked :lol:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

This type of press must also be done with suicide grip :whistling:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't think I'd wanna try it.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Just make sure you have a spotter or you're f*cked :lol:


hence the smith machine.....


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> This type of press must also be done with suicide grip :whistling:


F*ck the suicide grip, my mate use that grip and I was on edge everytime he did it. That sh*t is just begging a serious injury.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sound interesting! Might give it a blast! Could do with some upper chest action! I also have **** genetics!! Hahhaha


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

i recommend it mate.....smith machine though.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

And regular grip not no suicide grip.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> And regular grip not no suicide grip.


when i use suicide grip, i like to really live on the edge by rubbing a little vaseline on the bar first...........


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

andy said:


> when i use suicide grip, i like to really live on the edge by rubbing a little vaseline on the bar first...........


And this is why uk-m is the nut house :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

i use suicide grip for all my pressing

always have doen feels more natural

Ive got pretty large hands though wont go no where


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> i use suicide grip for all my pressing
> 
> always have doen feels more natural
> 
> Ive got pretty large hands though wont go no where


I wouldn't risk it pushing my max bench of 95kg

F*ck doing it on the mad weight you push rick!!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> i use suicide grip for all my pressing
> 
> always have doen feels more natural
> 
> Ive got pretty large hands though wont go no where


braver man than me.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Careful with these, they can jack you up.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

matt griff does these , called guillotine press for obvs reasons :lol:


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Careful with these, they can jack you up.


please elaborate Mr Hackskii....


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Did this very excerise this morning!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

sunn said:


> Did this very excerise this morning!


nice one...you do it a lot?


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

dont sound to good to me.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

tony10 said:


> dont sound to good to me.


Ill admit that it sounds pretty grim, but its doing me a world of good


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

tony10 said:


> dont sound to good to me.


It's not as bad as it sounds at all, good results for most that do it.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> It's not as bad as it sounds at all, good results for most that do it.


lol, with hindsight "bench press to the neck" sounds pretty bad...."Guillotine Press" at least sounds like a proper excercise


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Works well but always have a spotter i have seen a fella stuck accross the neck,we did'nt like him so left him there until he went blue,never saw him again lol


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> i use suicide grip for all my pressing
> 
> always have doen feels more natural
> 
> Ive got pretty large hands though wont go no where


Im the same mate, feels like a much more natural way of pressing.

Only dangerous if you place the bar wrong or have a sh1t spotter who throws the bar out of the rack at you.:laugh:

When benching for example, once ive the bar placed in the right place on my palms, its going nowhere. :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

andy said:


> please elaborate Mr Hackskii....


bench press can be pretty bad on the shoulder anyway, moving the bar closer to your neck puts the shoulder at even greater risk, and more load on the front delts.

I had a buddy that did these, they work well, I told him that he should stick with the basic moves and not the elaborate ones, he kept doing the guillotine press at his trainers suggesting, then bang, blew out his shoulder.

If you are going to to them, please go light, have a spotter, but honestly I see no reason to put the shoulders at risk for some added stimulation to the upper pecs.

To take tension off of the front delts you pronate your grip and do dumbells.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

H22civic said:


> Im the same mate, feels like a much more natural way of pressing.
> 
> Only dangerous if you place the bar wrong or have a sh1t spotter who throws the bar out of the rack at you.:laugh:
> 
> When benching for example, once ive the bar placed in the right place on my palms, its going nowhere. :thumbup1:


Im the same, always use a suicide grip, feels like im weaker with a full grip and my tendons in my wrist / thumb seem to hurt


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

andy said:


> nice one...you do it a lot?


yes in the last few months it has been included in most chest sessions gives a deep stretch.... my pt makes me do them knowledgable guy hes a natural champ so what he says go's! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

Gonna try this. Flat bench under smith and light to medium ish weight? And suppose then I wouldn't need to do incline press?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

yeh they called neck press or guillotine press. i try and do them every other week on a slight incline. they dont hurt my shoulders which is good neither but i do them using a light weight for the last few sets of the session


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

sounds like something dreamt up buy a pt, totally pointless imo.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> i use suicide grip for all my pressing
> 
> always have doen feels more natural
> 
> Ive got pretty large hands though wont go no where


I was the same for many years, then I dropped 260kgs across my ribs and realised why it is called suicide grip!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> I was the same for many years, then I dropped 260kgs across my ribs and realised why it is called suicide grip!!


that sound painfull mg:

ive never really though about it just always done it, might be time to switch although I only very rarely bench at all


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> that sound painfull mg:
> 
> ive never really though about it just always done it, might be time to switch although I only very rarely bench at all


Bench is the m'fin daddy of exercises, excluding deadlift and squat if you love2quad, what do you do instead??


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Bench is the m'fin daddy of exercises, excluding deadlift and squat if you love2quad, what do you do instead??


is it **** i agian rarley bench press dumbell flys to me are the daddy of chest builders


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

there is a guy in my gym who benches onto his face. ive always wanted to ask him what the hell he is doing but he looks mental so i just avoid him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

Incline bar / db press m8, to top of chest, and plenty of fly's.

Get away from that smith machine!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Big Ste said:


> This type of press must also be done with suicide grip :whistling:


That gives me shivers, the guillotine press with the suicide grip technique, bad times!


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

andy said:


> lol, with *hindsight* "bench press to the neck" sounds pretty bad...."Guillotine Press" at least sounds like a proper excercise


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Not worth the risk to get a shoulder injury IMO.


----------



## 999 (Apr 19, 2012)

sounds pretty risky, each to their own but i'd be expecting shoulder destruction. What about inc press?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Dave said:


> Incline bar / db press m8, to top of chest, and plenty of fly's.
> 
> Get away from that smith machine!


ive tried incline an db mate.....i just dont get anything from it......this really seems to work.

youre looking fcuking big btw.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

OP if that is you in your avatar then forgive me for being curt however you need to focus on gaining overall size and not poncing around with nonsense.

Get stronger on dips, flat bench, incline bench and overhead press along with squats, deadlifts pullups and rows and I garuntee your shoulder girdle will look fuller - upper chest n all along with carrying far more muscle mass across your body.

Keep

It

Simple

****head!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Guillotine press with suicide grip. Two words. FCUK THAT!!!! :death:


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> OP if that is you in your avatar then forgive me for being curt however you need to focus on gaining overall size and not poncing around with nonsense.
> 
> Get stronger on dips, flat bench, incline bench and overhead press along with squats, deadlifts pullups and rows and I garuntee your shoulder girdle will look fuller - upper chest n all along with carrying far more muscle mass across your body.
> 
> ...


You are forgiven for being curt....i appreciate your advice and am working on my strength at the moment, my avatar is from just after i had been on a major diet and was at my smallest...i am now slightly bigger than that and am looking to add more mass....having been out of the gym for months due to injury and personal circumstances, a kick up the backside from someone like yourself and your advice is taken on board....i will still incorporate the guillotine press into my routine, but will mix it up so i am not doing the same all the time.

thanks again ****head


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

I do dips - but in the vince gironda styleee....

http://www.ironguru.com/vince-gironda-dips

:thumbup:


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

anab0lic said:


> These and neck presses are the only oressing moves I really rate for chest development add in some flyes get stronger on each and soon you will be rocking a double D cup.
> 
> You can just do neck presses with dumbells if you dont have a spotter or feel like the smith machine isnt suited to you.


What I do for the dip - is take my loose spotter stands and line them up and then rotate them inward so that I get the exact angle described in the vince gironde article - I think it's 33" apart.... then it's a perfect set up and very stable too. I don't remember the measurement because once I got it right I used a felt tip pen to mark out my position....

I mark out my other exercise stances too


----------

